# Afficher iphone/ipad dans poste de travail et sauvetage de données



## Choan (23 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

je poste dans iphone pour avoir plus de  visibilité, mais c'est  le contenu de mon ipad que je tente de récupérer.

Comme d'hab avec ces chiens d'apple, mon iMerde c'est briqué quand j'ai voulu faire la maj de l'OS.
Voila pourquoi j'avais laissé mon ipad sur ios5... Bref j'ai voulu mettre ios8 pour avoir de nouvelles app...

Bien sur j'ai pas fait de sauvegarde sur mon pc avant. J'ai aucune donnée critique dessus sauf UN texte dans notes, je m'en suis souvenu après coup, je l'ai sauvegardé quelque part mais je sais plus ou...

Donc ipad briqué, impossible de le lancer. Obliger de faire une restauration.

J'esperais en fait pouvoir lire en suite l'ipad sur windows, comme un périphérique de stockage externe. Et utiliser un logiciel de recupération de données.

J'étais pas trop démoralisé puisque avec ontrack easyrecovery j'ai déjà eu du succès pour retrouver des données apres formatage.

SAUF que maintenant, ca doit etre nouveau avec ios8. L'ipad n'apparait plus dans poste de travail ! 
En désinstallant le driver itunes de l'ipad, il revient dans l'explorateur windows. Mais le contenu n'est pas lisible comme avant, plus de dossier DCIM.
Et l'ipad demeure toujours invisible par Ontrack.

Car oui une condition pour que le logiciel soit capable de scanner l'ipad c'est qu'il soit visible parmi les périphérique windows... 

Je comprends pas, mon ipad, mon ipod, mon iphone, on toujours était visible dans poste de travail, suffisait d'activer une option dans itunes et je m'en servais comme de clé usb. Mais j'ai plus touché a une iMerde depuis ios5 et itunes 10.


Je suis assez dégouté.

Y a t'il un moyen de revenir dans le passé ?

Merci ^^'


----------



## Choan (23 Janvier 2015)

Voila ce que j'ai dans l'explorateur quand je desinstalle le driver apple, et ce que j'ai dans ontrack...







Je comprends pas ce qu'il se passe la au niveau de la lecture de l'ipad sur windows. Je le vois mais je peux rien glisser dedans. Meme l'icone a changé wtf j'ai jamais vu cette icone


----------

